# How do you use Boursin cheese?



## velochic (Jan 12, 2009)

I have been browsing their web site to get some ideas... and some of them are really good... but I thought I'd ask here too because you all are so creative.    TIA!


----------



## larry_stewart (Jan 12, 2009)

The first thing that comes to mind is a Tortilla pinwheel.  There are many variations of this.  Ones that I have had in the past are Sundried tomato & basil pinwheels,  Olive pinwheels, grilled vegetable, spinach pinwheels.  In general, a very simple thing to do and a good appetizer or finger food.  Get a flour tortilla (  the naturally colored ones like the green spinach ones make a nice presentation).  Lay it flat.  Spread a layer of what ever boursin cheese flavor you think will work.  Then, depending on which kind of pinwheel u are making,  cut up the ingredents kind of fine.  put them on top of the cheese, then roll up the tortilla creating a pinwheel.  Sometimes it is good to secure it in foil or plastic wrap and refirgerate it for a short time so it firms up a bit and keps its shape. but usually u dont have to.  Anyway, at this point you cut the tortilla in about 1/2 to 3/4 inch pieces creating individual pinwheels ready to be eaten.

Heres a website that gives other ideas and a good visual of what im talking about

Google Image Result for http://bp2.blogger.com/_gK9--P4qk1Q/Rca50GFGBOI/AAAAAAAAAAM/lbCLCVAi4jw/s400/tortilla_pinwheels.JPG

There are so many variations and so much room to be creative.  And using different variations along with different colored tortillas can make a nice presentation as well.  See if you can buy the rectangular tortillas or wraps.  This way it is more efficient when rolling.


----------



## Argamemnon (Jan 12, 2009)

I love boursin on roasted bread, but I assume there are better uses.


----------



## RobsanX (Jan 12, 2009)

I eat it on crackers. It's too good by itself to mix it up with a bunch of other stuff.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jan 12, 2009)

Years ago when Boursin was the "new kid on the block" & was being advertised on television, etc., it was on nearly everyone's "cheese tray".

These days the only time I seem to buy it is to use in potato dishes. It makes a wonderful addition to both mashed potatoes & potato gratins.

Oh - & melted into some heavy cream, it also makes a nice flavorful sauce for pasta - particularly tortellini.


----------



## miniman (Jan 12, 2009)

I eat in on toast or crackers.

Another use is to stir it through hot pasta, instant cheesy garlic sauce.


----------



## marigeorge (Jan 12, 2009)

I have used it to stuff chicken breasts, yummy!


----------



## Bacardi (Jan 12, 2009)

I've tried it with pototoes and some various other dishes...I overall give it the thumbs down...It's a medium soft french cheese, garlic and some other spices...It great if you're going to use it a spread...If you're making potatoes or something seems that you make it yourself cheaper...I personally like philly creamcheese and garlic is better in potatoes than boursin, but that's me...


----------



## sattie (Jan 12, 2009)

Put a dollop atop a grilled steak.  Ribeye, tenderloin... your choice, it is really good!


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 12, 2009)

You can also take about 2 TBS of it and form it into a little square pillow shape, dip in egg and seasoned breadcumbs, deep fry, and put it on a salad.  It's really good with a port wine vinaigrette.


----------



## Fearless Kitchen (Jan 12, 2009)

Whole Foods used to offer a roast beef and boursin panino that was absolutely delicious, but the one by me doesn't offer it anymore.


----------



## velochic (Jan 12, 2009)

Some great ideas!  Thanks!  I've used it on crackers, plain, and stuffed in chicken in the past.  I've never used it with beef or pasta and it sounds like those are great applications for it.  I knew you'd all have some good ideas.

I just came home from Whole Foods.  I will look next time I go for the roast beef and boursin panino.  I suppose I could use it for paninis here at home, too.  I bet some of the ideas that larry stewart gave for wraps would also go well with paninis.


----------



## Fearless Kitchen (Jan 14, 2009)

velochic said:


> Some great ideas! Thanks! I've used it on crackers, plain, and stuffed in chicken in the past. I've never used it with beef or pasta and it sounds like those are great applications for it. I knew you'd all have some good ideas.
> 
> I just came home from Whole Foods. I will look next time I go for the roast beef and boursin panino. I suppose I could use it for paninis here at home, too. I bet some of the ideas that larry stewart gave for wraps would also go well with paninis.


 
Er, the one by me doesn't offer that one anymore, much to my dismay.  Yours might, or you might be able to talk them into it.


----------



## velochic (Jan 15, 2009)

Fearless Kitchen said:


> Er, the one by me doesn't offer that one anymore, much to my dismay.  Yours might, or you might be able to talk them into it.



I just thought it wouldn't hurt to look.  I don't know how the local WF stores vary from region to region.  It sounds good, so I'll at least ask.


----------



## Fearless Kitchen (Jan 15, 2009)

velochic said:


> I just thought it wouldn't hurt to look. I don't know how the local WF stores vary from region to region. It sounds good, so I'll at least ask.


 
I never stop hoping, and stopping by the panini counter!  Just didn't want to get your hopes up  

It would probably be easy enough to make them at home, with a brick for the press.  I'm trying to remember what else went onto the panino.  I could probably just experiment until I get it right...


----------



## velochic (Jan 15, 2009)

Fearless Kitchen said:


> I never stop hoping, and stopping by the panini counter!  Just didn't want to get your hopes up
> 
> It would probably be easy enough to make them at home, with a brick for the press.  I'm trying to remember what else went onto the panino.  I could probably just experiment until I get it right...



It sounds good enough to experiment with, definitely!  I have a panini press, so I goof around with it anyway.  If you figure it out, let us know.  It sure sounds yummy!


----------



## AMSeccia (Jan 16, 2009)

Rocco DiSpirito has several Boursin ideas in his latest cookbook. My daughter likes his new show on A&E and so we picked up the book ... now the cheese! I also found a Wisconsin Dairy version of it to try, along with several recipes from the internet to make my own. 

It really is wonderful stuff all by itself, and downright EXPENSIVE. Renard's Cheese (in Door County) has a white spread that is half the price and every bit as sinful as the Boursin, IMHO. If you can get it, try it. In the summer, we put a little cheese on a Keebler Toasted (Onion flavor), then a sliver of shaved ham. My daughter and I sit on the back of the boat and snack away ... it's really quite a simple treat but surely loaded with fat and calories. :0)


----------



## TATTRAT (Jan 16, 2009)

Mix in with ground cooked sausage(savory kind), fresh chopped parsley, and cut with a little soft butter and or cream cheese...stuff mushrooms, chicken roulade, beef tenderloin, meh...what ever you like.


----------



## n2cookin (Jan 18, 2009)

Wow it sounds good.  I have never used it before but seen it in the store.  Next time I see it I am going to pick some up and give it a try.


----------



## babetoo (Jan 18, 2009)

miniman said:


> I eat in on toast or crackers.
> 
> Another use is to stir it through hot pasta, instant cheesy garlic sauce.


 

thank you so much for this tip. am in process of doing my grocery order for feb. so i ordered the pepper one. plan to use in  pasta with white sauce, asparagus and mushrooms. also some onion. saute the vegs and then add pasta and sauce and then  will mix in the cheese. will serve to go with baked shrimp scampi for ddi bday dinner


----------



## buckytom (Oct 24, 2014)

bump. 

some really great ideas i thought we might add to.

i make juicy lucys with boursin. put one burger patty down, a slice or chunk of boursin, and another patty on top. seal the edges well and grill, griddle, or pan fry. the boursin melts really easily inside to give you that goey bite, and it adds some nice seasoning.


----------



## Mad Cook (Oct 25, 2014)

velochic said:


> I have been browsing their web site to get some ideas... and some of them are really good... but I thought I'd ask here too because you all are so creative.  TIA!


Very boring I'm afraid - the garlic and herb variety on hot toast with a bowl of home-made soup in front of the fire after freezing all day at the stables.

It rarely gets better than that and the Boursin usually gets eaten before it gets chance to be experimented with.  Some interesting ideas here though


----------



## eeturk (Nov 24, 2014)

I LOVE boursin. Picked it up at TJs today. I put it in my mashed potatoes, stuff it inside chicken, and make every effort not to just eat it out of the tub. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanitas (Nov 25, 2014)

A couple friends of mine make a super simple appetizer with it. Simply cut the crusts off a few slices of bread, spread with boursin, cut in four, wrap each with bacon, secure with a toothpick, and then bake until bacon is crispy. 

These babies are delicious! It's now the expectation that my friends bring a batch to every gathering.


----------

